# Woman's Best Friend ~ Seeking Inspiration



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have a favor to ask, I hope it's not inappropriate, I'm a bit nervous to post it.

I'm planning on getting back to painting soon. I have had in the back of my mind for a long time the idea of doing a series of women and their dogs. Not necessarily havanese, just dogs in general. I don't know if any of you would be willing to share photographs that they wouldn't mind me using as inspiration and I can't promise I would keep everything the same or that the end product would look like you or your dog...I usually change things up and sometimes I paint pretty abstractly. I am just wanting to do a body of work with a theme so eventually I could show my work. It's a ways off, but one has to start somewhere, right?

Anyway, if anyone has a good photo of themselves with a dog and wouldn't mind it being used as reference for a painting, you can PM me or post it in this thread. I don't have lots of time to paint, but it helps if I have references waiting when I DO have the time!

To give you an idea of my work I'll put a couple here. One is posted in the thread in honor of our lost pets, but I'll post it here too. The first one is the most recent and more in line (I think) with the style I am thinking of. However one never knows...sometimes a painting dictates how it wants to end up!

Thanks in advance. You are an inspiring bunch of women (guys too, though I think we have you outnumbered!)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I would be more than happy to participate in this project! Your paintings are awesome!

I'm very much an amateur when it comes to art...here's a Picassan painting of me and my standard poodle that I did in connection with an informal art class....I like yours better! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You are both super cool! I think your work is fantastic....


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh KIM!!! I LOVE that one! You're a great artist! I wish we could sit down and paint together! 

If you come across any photos you'd like to share, I'd be honored.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Julie, thanks! Quincy or Vinnie with you would make great subject matter....hint hint


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I can see what I can find in my photos....does the actual picture need to be of good quality Shelly? I have a kinda closeup of Lacy giving Vinnie a hug,and one of Lacy with Quince.The quality is lacking in both...I'm not sure if it matters to you?:ear:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Shelly, I love your work!!! I showed your angels to my DH who is also a painter. I am so so so so camera shy or I would offer my picture because I think it is great that you want to get back to painting-- you have a real talent!!! But feel free to take any pictures of my boys out of my gallery. If you use one just let me know. My DH is having his first show in 15 years on May9th (careers that pay a salary have a way of getting in the way) I see how getting back to what he loves has really boosted him. So I am so happy you are going to be painting again. 

OK- Just because I am really into trying to get you to paint-- Here is the one picture I have of me and my dogs-- it is from the may photo challenge-- But if you use it-- you have to make me look thinner-- ha ha ha


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Julie,
The quality does not have to be great...I'm just looking for body positions different ideas for interactions between the women and the dogs etc. Lacy and the hug sounds perfect!

Missy, that is a beautiful photo, thank you! Congratulations to your hubby on his show! Yes, I think when people make time for their creative side, it really does get the juices going and make one feel alive! It's good for the soul and "fills the well"!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What an amazing talent to have!

Let's just say I am still waiting for my artistic talent to turn up 

Amanda


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Well, there's actually only 1 picture I really like of myself...and it's one from last year's Carnaval....So I am actually dressed up .... not my usual do, but my favourite colour purple, glitter in my hair, some facepaint, flowers, feathers in my hair....



Here's a close up....


And here's on of when we visited Sierra when she was 6 weeks...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Shelly, how amazing your paintings are! I'd be honored to be chosen (even if only partly) as your muse, wish I were rich enough to buy it from you


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Maryam, I love the pic of you with Pablo's foot sticking out...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Shelly and Marj you guys are WONDERFUL painters. Wow, I am impressed. I don't really have any good pictures of Kubrick and I. However, these are from when I first got him (his first day home!)... I'm making a face in the first one, but it's his favorite thing to do - give kisses.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is a picture I love--it is not of good quality,but it is my daughter lovingly hugging Quincy in a warm hug with a special fuzzy blanket from a special friend.

I hope this helps.....I'll look for more as well.....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> Here is a picture I love--it is not of good quality,but it is my daughter lovingly hugging Quincy in a warm hug with a special fuzzy blanket from a special friend.
> 
> I hope this helps.....I'll look for more as well.....


Oh Julie, I love it.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow!!! Shelly your paintings are fantastic and I think women and their dogs is a fantastic theme! I don't have any pictures of myself and my dogs :fear:. If I get one soon I'll be sure to send it to you. One more reason we need to have a playdate soon - so I can see the rest of your artwork, if you're willing to show it.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You do beautiful work! I'd be honored for you to paint me any ol time!:biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What beautiful art! I think women with dogs is a wonderful theme too. I will see if I can find any pictures that might spark an idea for you, it would be an honor!
I hope you share with us while you're working on things!

Beverly


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh my, such awesome talent from some awesome ladies! I am so very impressed. I love it!

And I really LOVE seeing all of you with your precious furkids!

This is my most recent fave when Tessa figured out the back of the chair was wood and not too comfy. As those of you who saw it in another thread know, this is my "Tessa stole"

This is a good reminder to have DH take more pictures of me and Tessa b/c I really have very few.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh!!!! I'm so excited! Some of these are already sparking ideas for me. I especially love the ones where the human and the dog are looking at each other rather than the camera, but the ones that really look like portraits could be good too. (especially after seeing Kim's wonderful portrait!)

Even beyond painting, it's just wonderful to *see* these photos. I love the strength and love I see in them...what beautiful women! I hope I can do some wonderful paintings and yes, I will share as I go. I haven't painted much lately. The move made it difficult and before that having the house on the market. (I worried about making a mess....I'm not a neat painter!) I'm ready to get back into it. Every effort may not be great, but a lot of it is just a process...I think something wonderful can come of it.

Missy, you don't need to be painted thinner, how pretty you are!
Suuske, I love purple too, the flowers and feathers are neat...the third one is so touching, that is the sort of thing I had in mind
Maryam, I love both those photos. I always stop and admire page one of the P.A.B.L.O. dog thread...never ever skip, just because that photo of you and Pablo warms my heart. Thank you for permission to use it in a painting.
Julie, I love the one of your daughter and Quincy. A blanket like that can be a great design element. 
Lina, the kissy face is awesome! I love that interaction. 
Jan, you already know I love that pic! 

My wheels are turning...let's keep posting photos here. I think it's wonderful to see the people behind the words. It is so inspiring to me.

Plus now I REALLY have to paint, right????


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What beautiful pictures! Wow, what talent ladies! Your paintings are gorgeous. I especially love that first one you posted, Shelly!

It's weird because halfway through reading this thread, I had a very strong sense of deja vu and am SURE I've read these same posts and seen these same pics before! Crazy......... lol

Maryam, Pablo is SOOOo big! Oh my. He has grown! What a cutiepie.

I had meant to post a thread about any members who paint in the coffee forum, so it's great that you beat me to it, Shelly! I'm sure you ladies will inspire all of us!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Marj, I was thinking how fun it would be if those of us who paint had a show! I do love the theme of women and their dogs...it could be interpretted so many ways and so many styles. Wouldn't it make a great art show? There's you and me and Kim and who else???


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not sure if these might help, but I'll post them anyway. lol

Hmmm...... 3 different t-shirts, and they're all green! :suspicious:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I won't be sure until I get started, Marj...I do love the palpable joy and pleasure in these pics...I would like to capture THAT! I like the position in the middle one of you on the floor...I think I could do something with that. THANK YOU!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a terrific thread. I love these photos, and it's fun to see what some of our members look like. I'm in awe of anyone who can paint. It must be really satisying.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Shelly, WoW! love your art! The one of the lady in the chair with the little dog.. beautiful! Where can we see more? Wish I could get in on the action....I will have to see if I can dig up some pictures. Keep us posted on how your painting progresses.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

havaluv said:


> Marj, I was thinking how fun it would be if those of us who paint had a show! I do love the theme of women and their dogs...it could be interpretted so many ways and so many styles. Wouldn't it make a great art show? There's you and me and Kim and who else???


It would be great, but not something I'm even going to fathom right now. lol I just have too much on my plate these days and it's in me somewhere, but buried under shoulder pain, lack of time, fatigue, lack of time, busy schedule, lack of time.... you know. ! LOL ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are the pictures I found Shelly---Excuse the quality....this is my daughter(I am always behind the camera,it seems-which is good!:biggrin1 but this would give you ideas perhaps of different body positions/diff dog.....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures Marj---love that first one!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Brandy, thanks so much! I have a few more posted on my myspace page. I have other paintings, but the most recent ones are there.

Amy, thanks! It IS fun to see what some of our members look like, isn't it? I love this thread too! I feel very supported by this group and their generosity. It's just wonderful.

Marj, oh yes, I know exactly what you mean. It's so hard to make time to paint when we're tired and have so many other important things to do. I feel guilty painting when there is laundry to be done...but I have been talking to myself lately...when is there NOT going to be laundry to be done?? I'm really hoping I can make the time to do this thing that satisfies my soul so much. I've spent most of my life not finding the time. Even when I taught art for 16 years! I hardly ever found time to paint just for me.

Julie! Those are great! They are just the kind of thing I am needing. Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie, I love those pictures of Lacey and Vinny!!! How beautiful they both are but especially Lacey. 

Yes, Shelly, now you must paint!!! I just checked out your myspace page--- your work is beautiful.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you have some great ones so far!

I have two to share. One was from a pm of telling me sharing dogs trying to always get to me cause I always have treats. Here is one, the lighting is bad but Bailey giving a shake might be a cute idea like holding hands.

The other is Isabelle after being insane at an agility trial, the judge came over to meet her (notice the ribbons cause she is fast!) She turned into therapy dog and does her stand and love me prance! And I wonder why she wants to always go over and greet the judge (bad agiltiy mom!)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

That is so cool!! I will have to see if I can contribute something.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julia----I bet you would have some neat pictures with those big standards! I'd love to see those in a painting!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What lovely pictures! It was great to see the wonderful moms with their hu-kids and furballs. Shelly, looking foward to seeing your lovely paintings.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the photos, Amanda! And, yes, Julia, I could do something really neat with your beautful standard poodles (or any of your pack). Please see what you have handy. 
Poornima...I'll try not to dissappoint!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Shelly, I just visited your page on myspace. omg, I'm in awe, girl!!! Those are fantastic paintings!!!!! There is a spirit, a life about them that is so free, so wondrous. Oh my.... just beautiful, Shelly. 

Oh I know there are always things that will come up to keep us from creating, but I totally agree that making time needs to be a priority. We have to create! The laundry can wait. it's not going anywhere. lol I have been busy with creating in one way or another and hopefully, I will take the time to get back to pastel painting in my near future. All things in their own time. 

I certainly think you must take the time! Go for it. You have loads of talent!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you so much, Marj. That just makes my....*month*!! :biggrin1:

I know exactly what you mean. I think I got into beading because I could whip up a pair of earrings in 5 or 10 minutes and, while it's not the same as painting, it feels that need to CREATE something. It was my instant gratification when I couldn't make the time to do a whole painting. I'm thankful I could turn that interest into a business. I think everything happens for a reason and, yes, all things in their own time.

I hope you do get back into pastels, the one you posted the other day was gorgeous!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Marj, I loved seeing the joy and adoration on your face when you are with Ricky and Sammy 

Julie, Lacey is gorgeous! And oh my, Vincent...I have an ache in my heart and have tears running down my face. When I see him I see my Sophie who I miss so terribly. They could be twins.

Amanda, love the Belle stories; little stinker!

And Shelley, I am so in awe of people who can create. I am a "by the numbers" knitter and cross-stitcher. But to have an idea and the talent to make something tangible from it...wow! You guys are awesome.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Jan. I think knitting and cross-stitching is VERY creative. I used to weave, and the choosing colors and textures is a very creative process. 

Amanda, I didn't realize at first that I could make those bigger by clicking...that helps a lot! I do like the handshake. It's so fun getting lots of inspiration and ideas. It takes it in directions I never thought of!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

juliav said:


> That is so cool!! I will have to see if I can contribute something.


I am actually having a tough time finding pictures of me and the dogs, they went to a computer never-never land. I bet my dad will have them on his computer though, but he is in Europe till early May. My MIL has an amazing picture of myself with my late english setter. I might have to borrow and scan it into my computer.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Shelly! WOW you are SO talented! And did I hear Marj paints? Where can I see?! 

How about a boy and his dog? Or a girl?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - you guys sent some great pictures ( I love Vinnie kissing Lacy!!) I dont really have any pics of me and the dogs, except for the one in my avatar. I would want to be thinner if anyone ever painted me too!!!
\Shelly, wow, what a talent you have!! I love your pictures. I am sure that you will get plenty of great "subjects" from this forum!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I found a few more, the one of Gucci and Jake (my DS, the oldest) is one of my FAVORITE pictures...EVER, and then there are the ones of me, crummy, but they are different poses, I guess you could say. 

K.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow Shelly what amazing paintings, and what a great idea for some inspiration. I love seeing all these photo again and some new ones as well.

Missy do you mind me asking what art show DH is doing? Me and Brad love going to art shows.
I love the picture of Maryam holding an all wet Pablo, looks like you guys had a fun day.
Oh and Kubrick kisses how do I get some of those?
Tessa drapping herself over mom's shoulders, I love it.
Julie your daughter is so pretty, I love seeing pictures of 

Gosh I wish I had a good picture of me to contribute but I also seem to be behind the camera way too much.

Good luck Shelly, I cant wait to see your creation from all the wonderful pictures.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's a few more for you.... First one is me, the others are Deb. I'm still looking for my favorite picture of myself with Gabby.... The little Hav puppy is Tia Maria - we had her for about 10 minutes last year.....she reminds me of Ollie - wouldn't they have been cute together???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

juliav said:


> I am actually having a tough time finding pictures of me and the dogs, they went to a computer never-never land..


If you don't mind Julia, I always thought these pictures of you and Bugsy were stunning ( I got them from the may photo challenge)


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Kara, those are great pics! I really like the one of you in the lounge chair. It's a good body position. The others are great too! I don't know how your darling, masculine son would feel about me taking artistic liscense and turning him into a female!  Maybe we could just not tell him. :tape: Seriously, that is such a DEAR one with him and his cheek against Gucci. 

Jill, every single one you posted is a keeper. They are all beautiful. The positions and expressions are just wonderful. 

Missy! Those are so cute of Julia! Especially the first one. Julia, you make a great model...I'd still love to see some with your other dogs if you find them.

I'm so excited! Now I'm almost anxious for hubby to go away this week so I can paint without distractions. Wish I didn't have other work to do too. I think I am going to start with one I had in my mind before I started this thread. Sometimes it's good for me to think about the pictures for a while. The more I ruminate on them, the clearer it becomes what I want to do. 

I'm so touched that everyone is posting photos. This is such a wonderful little corner of the web. Thank you thank you thank you! (and don't stop posting!) :becky:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What lovely photos everyone!

Here are some of the lovely ladies in my family, my two sister in laws with their pups.

Some of you have seen Lucy Lu playing with Posh. Now you can see her lovely mommy Laura!









Laura & Lucy Lu









My SIL Sharon & her yorkie Jessie and Lucy Lu too!









Me & My First Lap Dog, Mr. Otto


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy said:


> If you don't mind Julia, I always thought these pictures of you and Bugsy were stunning ( I got them from the may photo challenge)


Thanks Missy, I don't mind at all.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

great photos everyone!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You guys are just awesome! I LOVE seeing these! I look forward to seeing how Shelly paints them...I'm getting excited,and I don't paint!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's one of Posh and me.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Amy!! I love this last one of you and Posh best, but they are all great. 

Julie, me too! Aren't these great? I just love seeing them all, and to know it's ok to use them for reference is really making me excited.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, such beautiful portraits everyone! Jill, I so love that one of Deb and your pup (Gabby, right?) looking out, among the fall foliage. i saw it in the other thread and I just love it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Kara, those are great pics! I really like the one of you in the lounge chair. It's a good body position. The others are great too! I don't know how your darling, masculine son would feel about me taking artistic liscense and turning him into a female! Maybe we could just not tell him. Seriously, that is such a DEAR one with him and his cheek against Gucci.


Thank you!  That's why I posted the ones of my son (sorry for the stray off topic!), but I think those are GREAT poses and YES! I think he could be *CHANGED* into a girl, and NO..I would NOT tell him! lol But throw a little long hair on Jake, and some feminine features....well, you have a Girl and her dog! LOL ound: But there is just something very touching about that picture, I actually have it blown up and in my Master bath, near my bathtub/sink where I keep alot of my favorite photos and memorabilia.

I love all the pictures on here and see so many great inspirations for paintings and art! I wish I could do that, but I'll stick to making clothes! 

Kara


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> That's why I posted the ones of my son


That was a good call, then! I may just do that. It's such a touching photo...you can really see the tenderness there.

I wish I could make clothes like you do too, Kara! I'm constantly amazed at the people on this forum. The more I learn the more I am impressed!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I try not to get in front of the camera too often. I really don't look so awful in real life - I just don't photograph well at all. Anyway, here are a few of my and my brat.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We have some talented artists here!
This is one of my favorite pictures. Steve had been in the hospital 15 days and we almost lost him to a stapf infection that wouldn't respond to antibiotics and started in his knee and went up to his thigh before they got it under control and did surgery.
I had puppies at home and was running back and forth between the hospital and house to check on them and Steve. Before I'd come in the house, I'd strip in the garage and take a bath in antibacterial wipes, put my clothing into a plastic bag until I got to the washing machine with it, then jump in the shower. 
One day I was in such a hurry and was so sleep deprived that when I pulled into the garage I had to let some of the coffee I was living on out of me quickly. I parked the car as normal, threw off my clothes, stuffed them in a plastic bag and started to hurry up to take a quick bath with the wipes so I could get to the bathroom and realized I hadn't shut the garage door. If I didn't have to pee so badly I probably would have been reeeeeeally embarrassed. 
This picture was a few days after Steve got out of the hospital and the dogs wouldn't leave his side and wanted him to know they were happy he was home. That's Ellie kissing her Daddy


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

This was after a long day at the beach. Bandit was soaking wet and full of sand and pooped out. You can't tell by the pictures but those stairs are a huge step up and hard to climb. Bandit had a heck of a time trying to jump up each stair so she found an easier way to get up.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I've been browsing through the pictures here. Wow, they're all great!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow, Jan. That must have been a terrifying experience when Steve was sick. I'm glad he is recovered now! What a darling kissy face picture when he recovered!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havaluv said:


> Wow, Jan. That must have been a terrifying experience when Steve was sick. I'm glad he is recovered now! What a darling kissy face picture when he recovered!


It was very scary. They kept putting terminal patients in with him and that was the death room. His spirit was breaking, the infection was going to the trunk of his body, and I had enough. I told the nurses to get him out of that room and they told me there were no other rooms available. There was a nice big space right across from the nurses station so I told them find a room or I'd wheel his bed down the hall and put him right in front of them. They said I wouldn't dare, I said I'd be right back with him and his bed. They saw I was serious and moved him. He got his hope back which was a huge help in his recovery. You sure do learn how much you love someone when you almost lose them. He had home health care daily for a month after he got out of the hospital but that was the only way they would release him and boy was that a big help. The up side of the whole thing was they found out he was diabetic while in the hospital and got him on treatment for it. I guess things happen for a reason.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, Glad to know that Steve is well now. I know how you feel as I had that situation with my son TWICE when he was 16 and 18 years old!! The first time he did lose part of his finger as it got into the bone, and the second time he had surgery on his leg(just behind the knee) and was hospitalized for a few days in an isolated room. I know for use why they put the terminal patients in with him, because they could not put any other patient. So instead of giving him a private room, which is what he needed most, they tried to save "room". You can never be there at the hospital enough, to be an advocate for patients!!!! Glad he is is better. 
Sorry to hijack this thread!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> They kept putting terminal patients in with him and that was the death room.


And then they wonder why he wasn't getting better????? When will they ever get it that body, mind and spirit are interconnected? (I know this doesn't apply to all health care workers, I'm just always surprised at the number out there who still don't.)

Jan, thank goodness you pushed the issue! Another reminder that we need to take responsibility for our own care and how important it is to have a patient advocate for those times when we can't do it for ourselves.

I'm glad your husband is home and doing better - for both him and you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ivy, those are great pics of you and your 'brat'! And Gryff doesn't look bad either.  LOL

Jan, I remember your story and it's a very scary one! It's nice seeing Steve recovered. I'm sure it was a very challenging time for you and the family. So nice to see the pups!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Jan it's a good thing Steve had you for his advocate. I too have been in the situation where I had to battle to get a loved one what they needed in the hospital. It's not easy, but totally necessary! I'm glad Steve had you and recovered.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

Your story about Steve was chilling and so typical of much of the health care system. I'm so glad he's past that. I must say though you made me LOL when I read about your taking your clothes off in the garage without closing the door. I can relate. When you're so weary that you don't know what you're doing, anything can happen.

Ladies,

Those photos are all so wonderful. I've enjoyed looking at every one of them.


----------

